# JLabel und griechische Buchstaben



## Guest (24. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte JLabel teta (\u03B8) darstellen, aber leider erscheint immer nur der Unicode und nicht das Zeichen selbst.

Ich verwende netbeans. Wie kann man griechische Buchstaben in JLabel darstellen?

viele gruesse


----------



## SlaterB (24. Aug 2008)

Code?


----------



## Guest (25. Aug 2008)

Sorry, JLabel und JTextfield wurden mit NetBeans 6 erzeugt.

```
package javaapplication1;

public class GreekTest extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    /** Creates new form GreekTest */
    public GreekTest() {
        initComponents();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
  // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">//GEN-BEGIN:initComponents
  private void initComponents() {

    jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
    jTextField1 = new javax.swing.JTextField();

    setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

    jLabel1.setText("\\u03B8 =");

    jTextField1.setColumns(20);

    javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
    getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
    layout.setHorizontalGroup(
      layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
      .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
        .addContainerGap()
        .addComponent(jLabel1)
        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
        .addComponent(jTextField1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
        .addContainerGap(175, Short.MAX_VALUE))
    );
    layout.setVerticalGroup(
      layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
      .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
        .addContainerGap()
        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
          .addComponent(jLabel1)
          .addComponent(jTextField1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
        .addContainerGap(269, Short.MAX_VALUE))
    );

    pack();
  }// </editor-fold>//GEN-END:initComponents

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new GreekTest().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }

  // Variables declaration - do not modify//GEN-BEGIN:variables
  private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel1;
  private javax.swing.JTextField jTextField1;
  // End of variables declaration//GEN-END:variables

}
```
Habe leider keine Idee wie man es mit NetBeans schafft.


----------



## kleiner_held (25. Aug 2008)

nicht "\\u03B8 =" sondern "\u03B8 ="


----------



## SlaterB (25. Aug 2008)

und um auch mal ein sinnvolles Programm zu posten nach soviel komischen Zeug:


```
public class TestGUI
    extends JFrame
{

    public TestGUI()
        throws Exception
    {
        String st = "\u03B8 =";
        JLabel a = new JLabel(st);
        add(a);
        setSize(300, 300);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setVisible(true);

    }

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        new TestGUI();
    }
}
```
so kurz und lesbar gehts auch


----------



## Guest (30. Aug 2008)

Nur wie bringt man es dem Netbeans GUI Builder bei, dass dieser nicht "\\u03B8 =" sondern "\u03B8 =" macht?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2008)

du darfst halt nrigendwo \u03B8 eintippen außer direkt in Programmcode,

wenn du irgendwo ein Textfeld in einer automatischen Erzeugung hast, dann musst du dort genau das griechische Zeichen eintippen,
mit deutscher Tastatur vielleicht schwer,

dann brauchst du ein Hilfsprogramm, welches dir das benötigte Zeichen ausgibt, so dass du es mit Strg C, Strg V kopieren kannst,

oder einfach im Nachhinein den Quellcode reparieren..


----------

